# how to till the difference



## aand (Apr 17, 2005)

I am wondering how to till the differnce from a male or female walleye the same for the northern


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

females always carry a ten pound purse with a bunch of coupons, used tissues and other things of no importance.
Seriously The female walleyes should be the larger fish and this time of the year they have a belly. same with pike.


----------



## aand (Apr 17, 2005)

thank you


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

:toofunny:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

adok - I just told my girlfriend what you posted and got the dreaded "eyeroll" - you know its funny then!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Hope my post does not create a rift in a harmonies relationship. See you are a fly fisher, was wondering if that was Bob Morenski in the float tube on the cover of the ND Outdoors?
My son purchased a Ranch in Montana so am getting excited about fishing in some of my old spots. you would not believe some of the fishing I had out there in the eary fifties.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Then again most females in North Dakota have a belly not just the fish. 

TC


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ha, she's learning to deal with the fishing humor. I'm learning to deal with sitting in Express for an hour. It's a give and take scenario.

Man, Montana would be a good time. I think I could like it there! I hope you enjoy your trips back to the "old waters."


----------

